# Carbon Fiber Lip, Foglight Block Off, and more...



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

I have some experience with making carbon fiber pieces in the past for other cars. I am gonna start this weekend with the foglight block off plates in full carbon fiber. Then I'll move on to the lip with in the next few weeks. It'll be a Mugen style lip in full carbon fiber. Trying to gauge an interest that people on here might have in em. If there isn't enough I won't make a plug and just make the molds from the pieces. I don't know bout prices yet as I have yet to find out what materials cost and time will be. if i had to guess tho I would say ~125 for foglights and ~250 for lip. if anyone has any interest in these post up. After the lip I'll be looking into doing the back chrome bezel. I have mine painted black now but carbon fiber is soo much sexier :th_coolio: POST UP!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

im interested in anything that raises the coolness level of my eco!!!


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

same here  carbon fiber usually does that..plus its functional.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

a feeler thread is ok but this is an all out posting. If your planning on doing this, please apply to become a vendor


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> a feeler thread is ok but this is an all out posting. If your planning on doing this, please apply to become a vendor


sorry but it is a feeler thread seeing as i stated im just trying to gauge a interest in anyone else interested. if i do plan on selling any i will apply to be a vendor..thanks.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I am waiting for more CF parts to show up... hood and trunk as soon as I can


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Id be interested.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I just bought a custom lip for my Cruze, Some modifications are needed but can be easily done. Pictures will be uploaded ASAP! For you curious fellas to see how it turns out!

Cheers,

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Using an autoclave for the CF parts?


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

@chevycruzers- where did you get your lip at? im at the point of making one since i can't find any.

@jdm- no I've never had to use a autoclave or vacuum any CF parts i've done. you really only need to if it's gonna be under alot of stress such as bumpers or fenders. I've made lips before and using 4 layers of CF and some good epoxy resin has always turned out good with no cracks at anytime.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I bought a universal fit carbon fiber front lip since no companies made them yet. I couldnt wait so Im going to do some custom work. Sticking them on with some 3M double sided tape, But make sure you get 3M tape that is *waterproof* or *outdoor use *only. Carbon fiber is very lightweight so to apply these will be really easy with 3M. There getting shipped from Texas so they should be here in a couple of days. Pics will be posted as soon as possible. I will even include installation steps + pics for anyone who wants to use the same idea.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I was going to make my own carbon fiber parts but I was lucky enough to find some *universal fitting* parts on ebay. Search "Carbon fiber splitters" on ebay and you'll find a bunch of neat looking pieces.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

oh nice!def keep us updated on how it turns out. I want my lip to mold into the bumper so universal is out of the question.just some advice tho...i would either carefully drill holes in the lip and mount it to the bumper where stock mounting places are or make your own holes into the body. 3m tape is great but if it gets hit by something in the road its gonna take your lip with it. also if you do make your own holes makes sure to put masking tape on the cf where you are planning on drilling so it doesn't crack. keep us updated with pics tho when you get it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah sorry I forgot to mention that the CF splitters come with pre-drilled holes in it so im just going to add some bolts and washers. For sure use some Lock-tight just top tighten up the bolts and screws im going to add. I wasn't planning on doing this but everyone I speaked too about this said the exact same thing as you sir. I will keep you guys informed on when I recieve the splitters and install them thanks for the tips!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Just got my hands on some carbon fiber to practice with. It's not that hard at all!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha Nice Work!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i will start to wrap the interior pieces tomorrow.. crossing my fingers it comes out nice!! I also have to install the headlight brows that grafxwerks let me try out.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i will start to wrap the interior pieces tomorrow.. crossing my fingers it comes out nice!! I also have to install the headlight brows that grafxwerks let me try out.


Pics of the brows for sure...

I put in a best offer on ebay for a CF hood for the car...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

wow!!!! your going all out!! good luck!!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Yeah I actually want the weight savings from the hood I think!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

you could have bought a hemank radio!!!! i am very curious to see the new interface because i was not thrilled by the original one and having A2DP now is really pulling me to buy. along with the rear view camera because I cant see at all when backing out of a parking spot!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haha yeah for real. I was thinking about the CF hood off ebay, maybe in the near future!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Got a call from UPS CANADA and they told me my Carbon Fiber Splitters came in today. I will be picking them up tonight around 5:00pm Eastern Time. I will be most likely installing them tonight on my Cruze and I will keep you guys informed on how my little project goes!

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen, lol.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i got them, going over to my buddies shop in about 2 hours. I might have to do some really minor adjustments but im going to install them how they came for now. Plus with my pedders springs from turbotechracing.com this splitter will look mean lower to the ground!

Pics will be up tonight or tommorow morning. Sorry for the wait guys/gals


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

Still waitin' for pics. lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

sorry z3koeller, ive been really busy have had zero time to work on these plus I didnt want to rush on the installation. Good news is that I will be installing them Friday night. 100% Friday night!
Sorry for the delay guys/gals! 
The pieces look nice!

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------

